# Turbo leak



## Seatdownhere (2 mo ago)

I've got a leak I believe from the turbo and will be replacing the two coolant o rings (wht003366) on the pipes.

However, can anyone tell me what the pipe is for at the top of the turbo? Is it an oil feed?








(Btw that's a pic from the internet, where they already removed the torx for the coolant pipes)



Was wondering if I should replace the o ring for that too, but can't seem to find the be part(in case it's different).


----------

